# Customized T-shirt bags for shipping?



## WhatsYourBurn (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm going to be launching my t-shirt site soon and was interested in shipping them in customized clear bags with my logo on it. I've been to site like uline.com, but haven't seen anything about printing on bags.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Look in your phone book. There are tons of bag companies. Try calling a few. They should be able to give you quotes on exactly what you want.


----------



## pasha pusha (Mar 1, 2006)

Uline does do printing on their poly mailers (at least the solid white ones) -- although their minimum for ordering is something outrageous... like 10,000. So, unless you are extremely optimistic I'd go with JDR's suggestion. As well, there are other companies online that will do bag printing - just search around for them and get in touch with someone at the company. www.aplasticbag.com, www.excellentpoly.com, etc. As well, as you just start out, perhaps forgo the bags for a larger nicely designed sticker -- and then commit to a bag order as a graduation present to yourself.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I use a local company called Nashville Wraps. They are very big and ship all across the country.

I do lots of face-to-face selling (since I haven't finished my site yet!) and wanted something to put shirts in instead of just handing customers a shirt and sending them on their way. So I got some plastic merchandise bags with handles, had my company name and logo printed on it, and put the shirts in the bags. I also stick a small brochure with my other products in it and my contact info.

Their prices are pretty good and they offer custom printing. You may be able to get a better deal on the printing from a printer in your area, though, but the prices on the bags are very competitive.

Check them out: www.nashvillewraps.com


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice idea...although my shirts are plastic sealed and folded after they are printed, a custom bag or mailer might be a nice way to set things off and help establish a brand.


----------



## Cocktail Cowgirl (Jul 18, 2011)

Rodney said:


> Nice idea...although my shirts are plastic sealed and folded after they are printed, a custom bag or mailer might be a nice way to set things off and help establish a brand.


Hey, Rodney--I see you are fairly close to me--I live in Red Bluff, two hours N. of Sacto. Who do you have print your tshirts and bag them for you? Are you able to costs? I am just launching my company and although, Tshirts and hats are not going to be my primary business (I hope), it is a rather inexpensive way to start marketing a brand (creating a cocktail mix). I got my first run of shirts a month or so ago and I have had to fire the tshirt printer, the embroidery person and two website developers. Thank God, I finally got the most awesome developers now, but having to start from scratch with the tshirt printer and embroiderer. Any references would be greatly appreciated. I have read numerous posts from you--very helpful! Cocktail Cowgirl


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

When I setup my printed bags the plate cost ( initial setup ) was about $400 , seemed high to me. Now I reorder minimum of 5k pcs, but normally about 20k bags at a time.

Cost would be pretty high if doing less than 5k .


----------



## UnRestrictedSwag (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi, Whatsyourburn. If you are looking for a poly mailer with printing on it, I was also looking around and came across a company named Derisory Designs. I have never used them so I cannot vouch for the quality. I got a custom quote and its not too high, I believe the minimum is 100, which is what I was looking for since Im trying to do special editions with matching packaging. PS. Im not sure if you are talking about the inner clear packaging, if so you can consider a clear backing along with vinyl sticker, and just buy 1k+ clear bags and use them to customize it. Depends on your budget and quantity needed. But anyhow good luck!


----------



## Cocktail Cowgirl (Jul 18, 2011)

I actually was just looking for the inexpensive bags to store the tshirts to avoid constantly handling and refolding. Store Supply was very cheap--$18.00 for 500 (12x10 or 13?) bags...works great. Thanks, though.


----------



## mrkaine (Jan 22, 2007)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> I use a local company called Nashville Wraps. They are very big and ship all across the country.
> 
> I do lots of face-to-face selling (since I haven't finished my site yet!) and wanted something to put shirts in instead of just handing customers a shirt and sending them on their way. So I got some plastic merchandise bags with handles, had my company name and logo printed on it, and put the shirts in the bags. I also stick a small brochure with my other products in it and my contact info.
> 
> ...


 
You have no idea how much this post helped me...thanks!!!


----------



## TychCo (Dec 30, 2011)

Do they custom print on the bags!


----------



## jolenes (May 26, 2013)

One question.
If I pack my tees in this bag with my logo on it http://www.polypostalpackaging.co.u...Mailing Bags/Shirt Garment Packaging Bags.jpg and then put it into a mailing bag http://www.recyclethis.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/mailing-bags.jpg - can I do that and is it more expensive?? Or if I actually put mailing bag with my logo into a mailing bag (where those 100 stickers will go on!).

I just want to do something that my customers will get the "wow effect" when they will open the package.


----------



## ChristopherG (Apr 24, 2013)

jolenes said:


> One question.
> If I pack my tees in this bag with my logo on it [media]http://www.polypostalpackaging.co.uk/uploads/images/Plain%20Mailing%20Bags/Shirt%20Garment%20Packaging%20Bags.jpg[/url] and then put it into a mailing bag http://www.recyclethis.co.uk/wp-con... it, the more it will be costing you as well.


----------



## sacredstone (Aug 19, 2013)

can someone help me please!!!! http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t229129.html#post1320848


----------

